
Sacramento Bee Puts Google Self-Driving Cars to the Test - ocdtrekkie
http://www.sacbee.com/news/local/transportation/back-seat-driver/article58899473.html
======
ocdtrekkie
The big point I wanted to highlight out of this article is actually at the
end:

> “The day I’m very excited about is the day where we are just as safe as
> human drivers,” he said. “The next day, guess what? I come in and work on
> making it a bit safer and the next day after that a bit safer and it just
> adds up.”

This is a quote from Nathaniel Fairfield, the software lead for their Self-
Driving Cars. I am not the only one saying humans are still safer drivers than
self-driving cars. The guy who's in charge of the software on their team says
so too.

